# show your fish



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Any fish that you have that live's in sw post them here.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

my dog face puffer


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a puffer just like that.

Here are some of my fish:
Blue hippo tang
View attachment 59609

2 Skunk Clowns
View attachment 59610

Dotted Boxfish
View attachment 59611

Clown
View attachment 59612

Porcupine Puffer (a little pissed)
View attachment 59613

Yellow Tang
View attachment 59614

Velvet
View attachment 59615


----------

